# Om modifiers



## staticsis2 (Aug 15, 2013)

Can anyone give me input on submitting Modifier OM for a second stent placement with Part B providers. Medicare is rejecting our claims even at the front end edi edit. Any helpful tips.

thank you


----------



## smiller (Aug 15, 2013)

*Om modifier*

There isn't an "OM" modifier that I know of - Are you using it for "obtuse marginal" branch of the LC?  Do you have the report?


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 15, 2013)

staticsis2 said:


> Can anyone give me input on submitting Modifier OM for a second stent placement with Part B providers. Medicare is rejecting our claims even at the front end edi edit. Any helpful tips.
> 
> thank you



OM wouldn't be a valid modifier for stenting. The vessel modifiers would be LC, LD, RC, RI, and LM. I assume you're trying to report obtuse marginal stenting. The obtuse marginal is a branch of the circumflex so LC should've been used. 

If this was an "additional branch" of the circumflex being stented and you submitted 92929 Medicare will not be paying for that code. HTH,

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

